# Your range training or routine



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

When you go to the range, what's your goal? I know, one bullseye and the rest follow through that hole! 

I talked a little in the how many rds thread and didn't see one like this so I thought I'd ask. Laurie and I usually go together to 2 different ranges. One indoor with handguns only, one outdoor with handguns & rifles. She goes mostly for accuracy on 8.5x11 targets we print from the net, I go for accuracy, target acquisition, then speed shooting, which right now is a waste. At the outdoor range it's a casual variety of accuracy mostly. The next few trips with handguns are going to be weak hand exclusively, then gradually working into both each trip. Any suggestions?

What do you do?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I personally like to shoot at outdoor ranges when the weather allows.

I don't have a particular routine because I shoot so many different weapons in all calibers.

I just try to go when it's not too busy & take my time and enjoy the outing.

Usually I'm shooting with family or friends - I rarely go to the range by myself.

:smt1099


----------

